# The best FTP server???

## bukspoon

I want to set up my box to be an FTP server. Whats the best FTP Server prog that you would recommend??

Thanks

----------

## ikaro

I recomend Pure-ftpd.

Because its very secure, easy to setup and manage, even when using virtual configurations.

http://www.pureftpd.org

----------

## kontomen

My favourite is vsftp. It's really very secure, also easy to configure and if you don't need hard, heavy tool like ProFTPd - vsftp is for you. I like also pure-ftp and ikaro said why  :Wink:  . I recommend vsftp.

----------

## hanj

I recommend vsftpd as well.

hanji

----------

## bukspoon

on the vsftp...how do config it to encrypt your login info so knowone can sniff it?

----------

## Chrystalsky

well.... why is vsftpd and pro-ftp so secure?!? Can you tell me?!?

Glftpd is secure: 

1. it supports tls for ssl-encrypton.... nobody can sniff your Logins  :Wink: 

2. it have its own Userbase.... not working with /etc/passwd

3. highly configurable

4. very easy to configure

5. Comes with an Script to put everything in a jail

6. damn much features... ident.... credits-system... ratio.... stats.... IRC-Bot.... dupe-system..... nuke-system.... crc32-checks.... and much more  :Wink: 

*greetz*

----------

## ikaro

glftpd is binary only and have a security history.

----------

## mil0t

I recommend pure-ftpd  :Smile: .

//mil0t

----------

## hanj

 *bukspoon wrote:*   

> on the vsftp...how do config it to encrypt your login info so knowone can sniff it?

 

I haven't played with this personnaly yet... but the 'lastest' version in portage 2.0.2 has ssl support

```
[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/vsftpd-2.0.2  -debug -ipv6 +pam +ssl +tcpd 147 kB
```

hanji

----------

## asiobob

 *bukspoon wrote:*   

> on the vsftp...how do config it to encrypt your login info so knowone can sniff it?

 

I think it supports SSL encryption. Read te vsftpd docs for on that. you need openSSL. Should be easy on Gentoo.

or tunnel the connection via ssh

----------

## Rad

Vsftpd or pure-ftpd. I suggest the latter 'cos it's easier to configure and has got a very good set of useful features. Vsftpd is good too (very performant on high speed local area networks with lots of active users!), but it's more difficult to configure.

Proftpd and glftpd are of course better for very complex setups as they have more features. But from my experience, the FTP server daemon's setup should not be more complex than it's environment -it's just cumbersome, otherwise.

Short: Take pure-ftpd and switch to another server if you REALLY need to.  :Smile: 

----------

## bet1m

vsftpd

----------

